# Slapfight with some furfag



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

00000 said:


> View attachment 1628020View attachment 1628043View attachment 1628018​
> Sean Christian Daw-McGee (d.o.b. January 1, 1996) is better known as Sparx, Tegan Fallon, and BADGRRL. Sparx is a transgender furry, DJ, and drama whore. Sparx is probably most notorious on the internet at large for having a pedo roommate who ended up going to prison. In furry circles, Sparx is your generic Twitter-addicted furry racking up a whopping 3595 Tweets and Retweets in 3 months. Most of these tweets follow certain themes, including programming/technology, Antifa/social justice (Black Lives Matter/tranny shit), and other random furry drama.
> 
> View attachment 1857175
> ...


You all need to leave this person alone or suffer the consequences, it is their innate prerogative to do what they do on social media or other forms of social platforms, leave this shit alone or face the full force of the Phantom Corps. Also since when is it illegal for a 15 year old to be on twitter or other social sites??? News flash it isn't, so BUTTOUT!


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all need to leave this person alone or suffer the consequences, it is their innate prerogative to do what they do on social media or other forms of social platforms, leave this shit alone or face the full force of the Phantom Corps. Also since when is it illegal for a 15 year old to be on twitter or other social sites??? News flash it isn't, so BUTTOUT!



Nice LARP






Hi Sparx! Glad you enjoyed your own thread! Remember, nothing here is fabricated, unless you yourself fabricated something.

EDIT 2: They deleted the above as soon as i posted the screencap, so its safe to assume they are actively watching the thread. Hooray!





Yeah, us KiwiFarmers are a great terrorist organization build up entirely to stalk and harass people to terrorize the interwebz.

So for any other newfag who finds this. Nah. We dont give a shit about anything else but to laugh at what they publicly do in their own twitter. So if you want us to stop laughing, stop giving material.

But hey look at the bright side Sparx! Now you have more shit to be a victim about and get free likes on Twitter!

Also




Way to go back on your own words, not that there wasnt any doubt already on this very thread.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Nice LARP
> 
> View attachment 1890371
> 
> ...


You asshoes want a war? Is this what I am hearing? well either way, congratulations you just got one, buckle up buttercup, it's time to die!


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You asshoes want a war? Is this what I am hearing? well either way, congratulations you just got one, buckle up buttercup, it's time to die!
























						Cobalt Vixane Mayhem XO45 · Furiffic
					

I am Cobalt Vixane Mayhem XO45, i classify as a cybernetic fox wolf organism, who is equipped with a highly advanced self evolving AI. My main classification is that of the master of all games and multimedia. I am also a master of gun and blade who will stop at nothing to protect the weak and...




					www.furiffic.com
				





			https://www.pinterest.cl/CVMXO45/
		









						CVMXO45 on Weasyl
					

[CVMXO45 has an empty profile, but is eggcelent!]




					www.weasyl.com
				





			https://twitter.com/CVMXO45
		


Jesus christ youre cringe lmao.

Anyways, back to ontopic.





For real? Where?

We also dont give a fuck about going to your home and doing something to you or anyone close to you Sparx jfc. We, as far as i know in the Animal Control forums, have only done something similar to zoosadists and pedophiles, so as long as youre neither of these, there is literally nothing for your troon ass to worry about. Dont flatter yourself thinking youre that important.

Youre a laughing stock to us, thats about it.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

And another thing for all of you trollish assholesto keep in mind: You can't make music, so you choose to insult someone who gives it a genuine attempt at making something worthwhile, it's pathetic.


Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1890406
> View attachment 1890407
> View attachment 1890408
> View attachment 1890414
> ...


Fuck you yet again for thinking that you would be able to just mention me and shift back to the "topic at hand" this is now my fight, and if you want to survive i suggest that you cease and desist, these activities, they obviously don't enjoy being stalked, so quit it.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fuck you yet again for thinking that you would be able to just mention me and shift back to the "topic at hand" this is now my fight, and if you want to survive i suggest that you cease and desist, these activities, they obviously don't enjoy being stalked, so quit it.


Shut up, retard. Keep flapping your gums and someone will dig something up on you that you don't want out.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

Ah Shoot, I need to head to the store and get some popcorn before the show starts


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Ah Shoot, I need to head to the store and get some popcorn before the show starts



Hey save a seat for me fam,


CVMXO45 said:


> Fuck you yet again for thinking that you would be able to just mention me and shift back to the "topic at hand" this is now my fight, and if you want to survive i suggest that you cease and desist, these activities, they obviously don't enjoy being stalked, so quit it.



Theyre not going to have sex with you fam.





Wait till they find that we also have a thread on the legend of twitter dummy himself, probably still wont understand that if there is a lol to be had, we post about it.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

How dare we laugh at hypocrisies on the internet, shame on us lol.


I guess this is going to be their new crutch for attention.  I can see the future posts on Twitter now
"Oh feel bad for me, people have public info that I posted online, how dare they copy exactly what I posted and have available to the public. Those mean ole Google searching meanies, they must hate Trans people"

when the fact of the matter is no one here gives a shit if someone is Trans or not, just don't be a clown and no one will laugh


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all need to leave this person alone or suffer the consequences, it is their innate prerogative to do what they do on social media or other forms of social platforms, leave this shit alone or face the full force of the Phantom Corps. Also since when is it illegal for a 15 year old to be on twitter or other social sites??? News flash it isn't, so BUTTOUT!


Dude, if they weren't making a freak show of themselves on Twitter there wouldn't be a thread here, their AD account is like a fucking circus with Sparx the clown and their oversized ball-sack, just saying.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Dude, if they weren't making a freak show of themselves on Twitter there wouldn't be a thread here, their AD account is like a fucking circus with Sparx the clown and their oversized ball-sack, just saying.


Again, it is their choice to make and post NSFW content/regular life shit, you assholeshave absolutely no right to drag someone else down because of who they are, just because you hate yourselves. To any Anthros in this thread: SHAME ON YOU< YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE REASON WHY HUMANS (as a whole) ARE THIS FUCKED UP. what ever happened to having one of your own's back? hmm? I guess loyalty dies with me then.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again, it is their choice to make and post NSFW content/regular life shit, you assholeshave absolutely no right to drag someone else down because of who they are, just because you hate yourselves. To any Anthros in this thread: SHAME ON YOU< YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE REASON WHY HUMANS (as a whole) ARE THIS FUCKED UP. what ever happened to having one of your own's back? hmm? I guess loyalty dies with me then.



Ssshhhh, dont tell him that pretty much everyone in the AC forum is a furfag guys, he will get the big sad and the big angry


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again, it is their choice to make and post NSFW content/regular life shit, you assholeshave absolutely no right to drag someone else down because of who they are, just because you hate yourselves. To any Anthros in this thread: SHAME ON YOU< YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE REASON WHY HUMANS (as a whole) ARE THIS FUCKED UP. what ever happened to having one of your own's back? hmm? I guess loyalty dies with me then.



So where's your 12-year-old sperg army you keep threatening to unleash on us?


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again, it is their choice to make and post NSFW content/regular life shit, you assholeshave absolutely no right to drag someone else down because of who they are, just because you hate yourselves. To any Anthros in this thread: SHAME ON YOU< YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE REASON WHY HUMANS (as a whole) ARE THIS FUCKED UP. what ever happened to having one of your own's back? hmm? I guess loyalty dies with me then.


Dude, their AD Twitter is some of the worst fucked up shit I have ever seen, and what's worse it's not private and accessible to children.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Dude, their AD Twitter is some of the worst fucked up shit I have ever seen, and what's worse it's not private and accessible to children.


It is not very easily found, if you haven't any idea of what you are searching for idiot, also i saw those past posts about my "12 year old army" and "furfags galore" fuck you, i fight alone, and that's how it shall be, since no one wants to be confrontational, i guess i'll just have to do it myself eh?


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again, it is their choice to make and post NSFW content/regular life shit, you assholeshave absolutely no right to drag someone else down because of who they are, just because you hate yourselves. To any Anthros in this thread: SHAME ON YOU< YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE REASON WHY HUMANS (as a whole) ARE THIS FUCKED UP. what ever happened to having one of your own's back? hmm? I guess loyalty dies with me then.


I would argue Adam and Eve fucked humanity as a whole


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

When Sparx can even know that youre fucking up, yet you still show up in autistic war arms.





Damn guys, delete the plans to the coup, we wont take them down.





Assuming theyre exclusive. The day a lolcow realizes what this site is about is the day ill bet on the lottery, i swear.

Do reply sometime, just lurking gets boring after a while, but in the meantime, here are some threads someone like you may enjoy, besides the one linked above.

Mr "Rape is fine cuz fetish" Dave
The one and only grooming Jigglebones
Someone who we would actually go to their house to fuck him up
Hell, heres more of them if you need to know them a bit better
"Healthcare is not important, furfag is life"
Someone who you would love to laugh about
Internet daddy himself, be sure to have clean rooms before reading
A satanist delight
Chris Chan Sister




CVMXO45 said:


> It is not very easily found, if you haven't any idea of what you are searching for idiot, also i saw those past posts about my "12 year old army" and "furfags galore" fuck you, i fight alone, and that's how it shall be, since no one wants to be confrontational, i guess i'll just have to do it myself eh?



Oh youre also someone who hates people who fuck society? Be sure to check around this one thread

Hopefully this makes it clear as day, we dont give a shit about you personally, just about how much your retard shows publicly.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I would argue Adam and Eve fucked humanity as a whole


While that can be agreed with and heavily debated, that has nothing to do with my point


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> It is not very easily found, if you haven't any idea of what you are searching for idiot, also i saw those past posts about my "12 year old army" and "furfags galore" fuck you, i fight alone, and that's how it shall be, since no one wants to be confrontational, i guess i'll just have to do it myself eh?



I'm guessing you do everything alone.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> While that can be agreed with and heavily debated, that has nothing to do with my point



You have no point to begin with retard

EDIT:





Holy shit, are they finally starting to become self aware?

Shit i might just get off from my comfy armchair in my moms basement and do the extraodrinary fit of going to the store to buy a cold one to celebrate.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1890493
> 
> When Sparx can even know that youre fucking up, yet you still show up in autistic war arms.
> 
> ...


Those are very strong words for a basement keyboard troll, and my "retardation" isn't my drawback, but rather and advantage over you grovelling imbeciles



OccamsShaveClub said:


> I'm guessing you do everything alone.


yes, because humanity can suck a fat anthro cock, how about that asshole?



Kronk _ said:


> You have no point to begin with retard


No, it is you who have no logical point.



Kronk _ said:


> You have no point to begin with retard
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Keep digging that hole shit for brains, just keep digging.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No, it is you who have no logical point.


Stop making multiple posts you retarded nigger.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Stop making multiple posts you retarded nigger.


Nope, you cannot and will not make me, you all earned yourself a war, and I will surely deliver.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Of course you cant "win". Unless you stop being a clown for our amusement 




CVMXO45 said:


> Nope, you cannot and will not make me, you all earned yourself a war, and I will surely deliver.



Oh noes! Surely us who laugh at retards like you would be absolutely annoyed you deliver the good lulz and keks first hand!

Please nooooo! Stoooop!





Ouch owie Sparx ow ow my feelings D: !

_Actual irony is that you yourself cry when you dont get entitlement tho_


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1890545
> View attachment 1890547
> 
> Of course you cant "win". Unless you stop being a clown for our amusement
> ...


You fools are truly the idiots here, it's almost sad really how wrong you all are.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

does this mean our beloved God-King Moon is going to get another C&D request


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> does this mean our beloved God-King Moon is going to get another C&D request


No, it means that you all should watch your collective backs.


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all need to leave this person alone or suffer the consequences, it is their innate prerogative to do what they do on social media or other forms of social platforms, leave this shit alone or face the full force of the Phantom Corps. Also since when is it illegal for a 15 year old to be on twitter or other social sites??? News flash it isn't, so BUTTOUT!


You like Gundams right? Just judging by your photo. You shouldn't be that hard to find if someone went through their followers. 

That photo seems to be a custom art piece since it hasn't really been spread around.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You fools are truly the idiots here, it's almost sad really how wrong you all are.





Spoiler: the Vibe I'm getting


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> You like Gundams right? Just judging by your photo. You shouldn't be that hard to find if someone went through their followers.
> 
> That photo seems to be a custom art piece since it hasn't really been spread around.


Come find me I dare you



Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: the Vibe I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890590


And yeah that is comical, yet entirely wrong in the best possible way, you have no chance to escape now, i warned you.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> And yeah that is comical, yet entirely wrong in the best possible way, you have no chance to escape now, i warned you.


and you clearly are wrong in the best possible way in what fantasy you think KiwiFarms is. For the record it is you doing the threatening. You're like Scrappy-Doo trying to beat up a ghost.


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Come find me I dare you


Sure. I have some extra time on my hands. I'll take that bet.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1890545
> View attachment 1890547
> 
> Of course you cant "win". Unless you stop being a clown for our amusement
> ...


Sparx, there are people on KF who have something you will never have. A real and functional vagina. 

Wait until they find out some farmers are even transgender, married, and have kids.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

Dude is mad and sending abusive PMs.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> and you clearly are wrong in the best possible way in what fantasy you think KiwiFarms is. For the record it is you doing the threatening. You're like Scrappy-Doo trying to beat up a ghost.


I am the one who has enough balls to stand up for what i believe in, and it seems that I may well be getting to all of you, in that you are feeling threatened, BOOMOTHERFUCKINGHOO cry me a river troll bitches.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am the one who has enough balls to stand up for what i believe in, and it seems that I may well be getting to all of you, in that you are feeling threatened, BOOMOTHERFUCKINGHOO cry me a river troll bitches.


I'm actually quite fine, I'm actually thinking of grabbing some lunch from the chinese restaurant down the road, really we aren't feeling threatened by you, you silly sausage.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Awwww, looks like the little mongoloid figured out how to neg rate.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I'm actually quite fine, I'm actually thinking of grabbing some lunch from the chinese restaurant down the road, really we aren't feeling threatened by you, you silly sausage.


Then why make the comment of me threatening you all in the first place hmm??


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am the one who has enough balls to stand up for what i believe in, and it seems that I may well be getting to all of you, in that you are feeling threatened, BOOMOTHERFUCKINGHOO cry me a river troll bitches.



Keep going, I'm close.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Then why make the comment of me threatening you all in the first place hmm??


you were throwing out threatening stuff, never did I say I felt threatened lol.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

ExsanguinateHorizon said:


> Keep going, I'm close.


Nice PFP,ya far right conservative motherfucker, eat a dick and tell me how it tastes


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

well atleast its not Far-Left cause thats where the Nazis live


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Nice PFP,ya far right conservative motherfucker, eat a dick and tell me how it tastes


That's not very rock and roll of you, homophobe.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Calling out CIA Nigger? Must have been checking the rest of the threads, nice.

Do check the ones i linked Sparx, i wasnt lying when i said you would enjoy them unironically.

Also "watching them squirm in their armchairs". Lmao faggot youre making my day, please continue with your LARP.

Do tone it down, my doritos may fall out of my 6th neck while i laugh.



CVMXO45 said:


> Nice PFP,ya far right conservative motherfucker, eat a dick and tell me how it tastes



Oh im sure youre desperate for that kind of attention too kek.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

ExsanguinateHorizon said:


> That's not very rock and roll of you, homophobe.


Homophobe? nah, you couldn't be more wrong~


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Nice PFP,ya far right conservative motherfucker, eat a dick and tell me how it tastes


What's it like being a pedophile and having an account on inkbunny?


			https://inkbunny.net/CVMXO45


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 2, 2021)

Be careful, guys.  In his LARP universe, he's already killed all of us 18 times.


Dahmer said:


> Sparx, there are people on KF who have something you will never have. A real and functional vagina.
> 
> Wait until they find out some farmers are even transgender, married, and have kids.



You mean KF isn't really a Neo-Nazi front so people can say racist/homophobic/transphobic things and get away with it?

Damn, guess I'll be deleting my account then.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> What's it like being a pedophile and having an account on inkbunny?
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/CVMXO45



That account is empty, i didnt listed it above due to that


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Come find me I dare you


your music on soundcloud is pretty good, you've got some talent


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

wh


A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> What's it like being a pedophile and having an account on inkbunny?
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/CVMXO45


at does inkbunny have to do with pedophilia? pedophilia is so wrong it isn't even funny to joke about it.


----------



## little horn (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am the one who has enough balls to stand up for what i believe in, and it seems that I may well be getting to all of you, in that you are feeling threatened, BOOMOTHERFUCKINGHOO cry me a river troll bitches.


Jesus fucking christ you're a stupid chasing simp, Sparx isn't going to lick your ass just because you're white knighting here so hard that I can almost smell your BO and desperation through the goddamn screen.
You don't have balls, you're not going to do jack shit to the posters on here who are laughing at Sparx's screeching bullshit, and you're nothing more to us than a sideshow laugh. Now fuck off before you get doxxed, idiot.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Be careful, guys.  In his LARP universe, he's already killed all of us 18 times.
> 
> 
> You mean KF isn't really a Neo-Nazi front so people can say racist/homophobic/transphobic things and get away with it?
> ...


No I haven't killed you all 18 times, i wouldn't waste the energy, i am just simply telling you all to take a long walk off a short pier due to you insolence, involving The person that is this thread's topic.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1890620


Nigga what part of "animal control posters are almost entirely furfags" did you not understand. Tu comprende ingles, motherfucker?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

little horn said:


> Jesus fucking christ you're a stupid chasing simp, Sparx isn't going to lick your ass just because you're white knighting here so hard that I can almost smell your BO and desperation through the goddamn screen.
> You don't have balls, you're not going to do jack shit to the posters on here who are laughing at her screeching bullshit, and you're nothing more to us than a sideshow laugh. Now fuck off before you get doxxed, idiot.


Do it i dare ya!~ fucking idiot


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You asshoes want a war? Is this what I am hearing? well either way, congratulations you just got one, buckle up buttercup, it's time to die!


Haha you're a tranny who's gonna kill himself in a few years.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> wh
> 
> at does inkbunny have to do with pedophilia? pedophilia is so wrong it isn't even funny to joke about it.



Creator/owner is a convicted pedophile. and you couldnt be more in the wrong to ask "what does inkbunny have to do with pedophilia" when it is the defacto website for any cub lover.

Are you that retarded that you dont even know the wrongs of the fandom?
EDIT: Linked wrong thing, this was the intended link


----------



## ranine (Feb 2, 2021)

hope this CVMXO faggot emails Null. he enjoys foot pics, fyi.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Creator/owner is a convicted pedophile. and you couldnt be more in the wrong to ask "what does inkbunny have to do with pedophilia" when it is the defacto website for any cub lover.
> 
> Are you that retarded that you dont even know the wrongs of the fandom?


I am not going to dignify that with a response, not everyone knows the entirety of the fandom's secrets idiot


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Creator/owner is a convicted pedophile. and you couldnt be more in the wrong to ask "what does inkbunny have to do with pedophilia" when it is the defacto website for any cub lover.
> 
> Are you that retarded that you dont even know the wrongs of the fandom?


Sangie doesn't own IB, GreenReaper does. Sangie owns InkedFur.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not going to dignify that with a response, not everyone knows the entirety of the fandom's secrets idiot



Well its a good thing KiwiFarms exists to archive them


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No I haven't killed you all 18 times, i wouldn't waste the energy, i am just simply telling you all to take a long walk off a short pier due to you insolence, involving The person that is this thread's topic.



Not that any of us had any doubt to begin with, but are you confirming that all the threats you were throwing out earlier were, indeed, empty?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Well its a good thing KiwiFarms exists to archive them


In a non aggressive way yes, but this this is just wrong.



OccamsShaveClub said:


> Not that any of us had any doubt to begin with, but are you confirming that all the threats you were throwing out earlier were, indeed, empty?


No, just expressing that they were not imaginary.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No I haven't killed you all 18 times, i wouldn't waste the energy, i am just simply telling you all to take a long walk off a short pier due to you insolence, involving The person that is this thread's topic.


Do a flip faggot


Dahmer said:


> Sangie doesn't own IB, GreenReaper does. Sangie owns InkedFur.


GR is a questionable person but hasn't been convicted of anything yet to my knowledge


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> In a non aggressive way yes, but this this is just wrong.



How dare us laugh at dumb things



Dahmer said:


> Sangie doesn't own IB, GreenReaper does. Sangie owns InkedFur.





Wasteland Ranger said:


> Do a flip faggot
> 
> GR is a questionable person but hasn't been convicted of anything yet to my knowledge



I swear Null mentions it in the video he made about Kero, alongside the dubious owner of Bad Dragon.

Edited the post anyways, turns out i linked it poorly either way, got my ctrl+c ctrl+v mixed up


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 2, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No, just expressing that they were not imaginary.


How do you like your pronouns? Don't even bother answering that I already figured that out. Though from the way I'm reading your massive sperg fit you unironically believe you're a cyberwolf IRL and it's hilarious.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> How do you like your pronouns? Don't even bother answering that I already figured that out. Though from the way I'm reading your massive sperg fit you unironically believe you're a cyberwolf IRL and it's hilarious.



Not to mention they constantly misspell it "folf" for some reason.

Guess they truly believe the extra chromosomes make him cutesy or some shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> I swear Null mentions it in the video he made about Kero, alongside the dubious owner of Bad Dragon.
> 
> Edited the post anyways, turns out i linked it poorly either way, got my ctrl+c ctrl+v mixed up


Possible, I'll have to watch it again.  Varka's sketchy shit mostly revolves around Herpy iirc and I know he was probably covering shit up but I don't know if it was to cover his ass or the asses of various zoosadists.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Not to mention they constantly misspell it "folf" for some reason.
> 
> Guess they truly believe the extra chromosomes make him cutesy or some shit.


Oh it's even faggier than that. A "folf" is a fox/wolf hybrid.


----------



## little horn (Feb 2, 2021)

Got the idiot's email, enjoy.

Pilotcooper999@gmail.com


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Oh it's even faggier than that. A "folf" is a fox/wolf hybrid.


The two most basic-bitch species choices in the fandom in one autistic faggoty package lmao


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

Shocking that you live with your mom and dad.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 2, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> View attachment 1890666
> Shocking that you live with your mom and dad.


Fur instead of for.

This is getting better.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Oh it's even faggier than that. A "folf" is a fox/wolf hybrid.



Basic, autistic, faggot and retarded. What a combo we have going on for us in this jolly thread

See how far he goes before he is thread banned 



Wasteland Ranger said:


> Possible, I'll have to watch it again.  Varka's sketchy shit mostly revolves around Herpy iirc and I know he was probably covering shit up but I don't know if it was to cover his ass or the asses of various zoosadists.





			https://youtu.be/IisouKixPL4?t=258
		

Thats when Null mentions it, or the "segment" of it

EDIT: forgot to mention that he starts talking about InkBunny around the 7:10 minute mark


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Fur instead of for.
> 
> This is getting better.


He might need his own thread at this rate.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Fur instead of for.
> 
> This is getting better.


Man I LOVE when this happens


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 2, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> View attachment 1890666
> Shocking that you live with your mom and dad.


She Also Types Like This...

It's the kinda shit like this that's brings back so many panfully autistic_joyful _memories...


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

KiwiFarms is getting a lot of mentions.





Spoiler: Staring at you now


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> KiwiFarms is getting a lot of mentions.
> View attachment 1890894
> 
> 
> ...



Sparx has prime cow herd


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Sparx has prime cow herd


Brokebrains tend to attract other brokebrains for a number of reasons


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 2, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Brokebrains tend to attract other brokebrains for a number of reasons



Dude looks exactly what you'd expect a crusty, trans chasing sex creep to look like. No wonder he sucks up to sparx.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Sparx has prime cow herd



Hopefully more of them will show up here to play white knight and get themselves doxed in the process.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Hopefully more of them will show up here to play white knight and get themselves doxed in the process.


Come play with us, Sparx Defense Force.  Just remember you're here forever.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

little horn said:


> Got the idiot's email, enjoy.
> 
> Pilotcooper999@gmail.com
> 
> View attachment 1890670


Got his photo too.






Spoiler: photo


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

I personally dont see the logic behind Sparx pointing at and mentioning this forum. Any amount of publicity is good publicity, so long as it is exposure.

Top notch move.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Got his photo too.
> View attachment 1890946
> 
> 
> ...


Behold the face of an autistic edgelord who picks bad people to stan for lmao


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 2, 2021)

Holy shit, the thread's nearly doubled in pages since yesterday.. what the hell did I miss?

Oh. Sparx decided it would be a good idea to call out the Farms and send people in our direction. When will cows learn that it's a stupid idea to send people TO THE VERY THREAD WHERE ALL THEIR SHIT IS DOCUMENTED? I guess they think they are protected by the stupid "Kiwifarmers are all NAZIS and everything they post is LIES" myth/cope, and anyone who comes here is automatically as delusional as they are. 

Well, the keyboard-warrior Sparx simp who's been shitting up the thread certainly is, that's for sure. @CVMXO45 what makes you think it's a good idea to come here and paint a gigantic target on your back to defend Sparx of all people?


----------



## Ledian (Feb 2, 2021)

Only 10 pages in and this thread is one hell of a rollercoaster ride holy crap.   

It's nice to get free entertainment, especially when it comes here for all of us to view up close.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 2, 2021)

Cobalt Mayhem D.O.B. April 12th 2004


			https://www.anthrodex.com/CVMXO45
		

Ex-boyfriend Fritz Fox D.O.B. September 5th 2005.


			https://www.anthrodex.com/Fritzy525


----------



## NadahFingah (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Cobalt Mayhem D.O.B. April 12th 2004
> 
> 
> https://www.anthrodex.com/CVMXO45
> ...


Great, we got teenagers shitting up the place now.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Cobalt Mayhem D.O.B. April 12th 2004
> 
> 
> https://www.anthrodex.com/CVMXO45
> ...


Hold on let me find my tiny violin to play for the pity party.  Main event is Bobbing for Sympathy!


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Cobalt Mayhem D.O.B. April 12th 2004
> 
> 
> https://www.anthrodex.com/CVMXO45
> ...


Archived both of them


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Cobalt Mayhem D.O.B. April 12th 2004
> 
> 
> https://www.anthrodex.com/CVMXO45
> ...







Find the issues.

Protip: They have a +18 tag and they allow ERP.

And then they cry when we tell them open ADs are a bad idea lmao. Goes to show.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1891113
> 
> Find the issues.
> 
> ...


Oh  just when I thought they couldn't get any fucking dumber.  I don't know why I keep thinking that, it's wrong every fucking time.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> View attachment 1891113
> 
> Find the issues.
> 
> ...


A 16 year old who goes jerking off on twitter, amazing how far down the hole this shit goes.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A 16 year old who goes jerking off on twitter, amazing how far down the hole this shit goes.


Inb4 Sparx has been indulging this little shit with ERP.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 2, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Inb4 Sparx has been indulging this little shit with ERP.


A tranny with a ball inflation fetish that used to date a pedophile, getting involved with a minor online for sexual roleplay?

Well, would that be something that I would eat a fucking shoe if it was true. Figuratively of course.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A tranny with a ball inflation fetish that used to date a pedophile, getting involved with a minor online for sexual roleplay?
> 
> Well, would that be something that I would eat a fucking shoe if it was true. Figuratively of course.


Sometimes smoke does indeed mean fire.


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A tranny with a ball inflation fetish that used to date a pedophile, getting involved with a minor online for sexual roleplay?
> 
> Well, would that be something that I would eat a fucking shoe if it was true. Figuratively of course.


Mom's involved in the catholic church. With everything that goes on in that house of prayer, I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 2, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Dude is mad and sending abusive PMs.


Post them.



Dahmer said:


> Sangie doesn't own IB, GreenReaper does. Sangie owns InkedFur.


GreenReaper promoted IB on BeastForum and gladly excuses pedophilia on a fairly frequent basis. The only reason he's marginally better than Sangie is because as far as we know, GR hasn't raped anyone.

Yet.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Post them.
> 
> 
> GreenReaper promoted IB on BeastForum and gladly excuses pedophilia on a fairly frequent basis. The only reason he's marginally better than Sangie is because as far as we know, GR hasn't raped anyone.
> ...


Yet is always the operative term with these people.  Given how long GR has been in this shitshow of a fandom it's pretty much a guarantee they have big goddamn skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

THEY TOOK THIS FROM US! THEY TOOK OUR FURRY RAVES!

Oh what an injustice, you had to stay home for a year and couldn't trash hotel rooms and suck and fuck your way around the degenerate furry rave/room party scene due to a global pandemic. Get over yourself. And "year of healing?" Oh, sure. Everyone's going to be trying to recover and heal after the shit show that was this pandemic, after it's under control, but the fact that your idea of "healing" is going to loud obnoxious furry parties and treating your body like shit says a lot. NOONE in the "AdventureCru" gang is going to be doing any kind of "healing", the moment cons are back up and running it'll be back to their usual madness.




thread
archive


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A tranny with a ball inflation fetish that used to date a pedophile, getting involved with a minor online for sexual roleplay?
> 
> Well, would that be something that I would eat a fucking shoe if it was true. Figuratively of course.


This would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Squidgy Mess (Feb 3, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> Mom's involved in the catholic church. With everything that goes on in that house of prayer, I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


Please don't insult the Catholic Church's tastes like that. Seriously though, between that little tidbit and his ex-fuckbuddy being into kids it would come as no surprise to learn that he's a sicker fuck than we thought




Cuscuta said:


> Oh what an injustice, you had to stay home for a year and couldn't trash hotel rooms and suck and fuck your way around the degenerate furry rave/room party scene due to a global pandemic. Get over yourself. And "year of healing?" Oh, sure. Everyone's going to be trying to recover and heal after the shit show that was this pandemic, after it's under control, but the fact that your idea of "healing" is going to loud obnoxious furry parties and treating your body like shit says a lot. NOONE in the "AdventureCru" gang is going to be doing any kind of "healing", the moment cons are back up and running it'll be back to their usual madness.


Part of me welcomes the return of the unique brand of insanity furry cons bring, and yet the rest of me is screeching in abject horror at that realization.


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 3, 2021)

Squidgy Mess said:


> Please don't insult the Catholic Church's tastes like that. Seriously though, between that little tidbit and his ex-fuckbuddy being into kids it would come as no surprise.


Man, this site throws around the word nigger like it's a hackysack and everything under the sun, but that is where the line is drawn? Respecting the church?

For you anon? Sure. I'll tone down this once.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Inb4 Sparx has been indulging this little shit with ERP.


Nope not at all assholes, i don't jack off to my erps, i do it to expand my imaginative capacity and also stimulate my different sense through immersive roleplay, something you may well never understand.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/BVDGRRL/status/1356912748836257794
		

https://archive.md/wip/2jPcr








Winnie Poo approves.

No, i wont even explain how retarded this is. I respect everyones intelligence here to understand what level of retard this is.

And for those who had a bit of an issue seeing what the _actual_ problem with this post is, ill leave this here.







Squidgy Mess said:


> Please don't insult the Catholic Church's tastes like that. Seriously though, between that little tidbit and his ex-fuckbuddy being into kids it would come as no surprise to learn that he's a sicker fuck than we thought



Lol, "dont hurt the Catholic Church". Yeah sure, ill respect institutionalized pedophilia just for you anon, dont worry, i will respect one of the trashiest institutions in history just cuz of you anon :^ )


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Also fuck you, to whoever signed me up for a catholic newsletter,you can shove your fake hearsay bullshit, up your ass.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Nope not at all assholes, i don't jack off to my erps, i do it to expand my imaginative capacity and also stimulate my different sense through immersive roleplay, something you may well never understand.


No one gives a shit about your weaponized autism, faggot.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Nope not at all assholes, i don't jack off to my erps, i do it to expand my imaginative capacity and also stimulate my different sense through immersive roleplay, something you may well never understand.


Kid I'm going to say this exactly ONCE.

FUCK OFF.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Also fuck you, to whoever signed me up for a catholic newsletter,you can shove your fake hearsay bullshit, up your ass.


Put down your thesaurus and pick up a Bible. Your own halal thread is probably imminent.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Nope not at all assholes, i don't jack off to my erps, i do it to expand my imaginative capacity and also stimulate my different sense through immersive roleplay, something you may well never understand.



Speaking of lack of understanding, you seem to have missed the point behind why you doing any sort of ERP, regardless of the reason for it, is problematic.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Speaking of lack of understanding, you seem to have missed the point behind why you doing any sort of ERP, regardless of the reason for it, is problematic.





Dr W said:


> Put down your thesaurus and pick up a Bible. Your own halal thread is probably imminent.


Fuck both of you, for what I do is no ones business, I don't honestly give to fucks about what you all have to say, I began this tirade in hope of somehow swaying you all from the path of harassing that individual and it seems that I have achieved my goal, come at me i'll be waiting.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fuck both of you, for what I do is no ones business, I don't honestly give to fucks about what you all have to say, I began this tirade in hope of somehow swaying you all from the path of harassing that individual and it seems that I have achieved my goal, come at me i'll be waiting.


Listen, you fucking idiot.  This train will keep rolling more or less uninterrupted because Sparx never shuts the fuck up and all you have done is make a damned ass of yourself to the point where multiple people think you're dumb enough to get some laughs out of too, and they're not fucking wrong from what I've seen.

You were warned.  You came here, to our little corner, and I don't give a shit anymore if you were sent or if you chose to do this.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Listen, you fucking idiot.  This train will keep rolling more or less uninterrupted because Sparx never shuts the fuck up and all you have done is make a damned ass of yourself to the point where multiple people think you're dumb enough to get some laughs out of too, and they're not fucking wrong from what I've seen.
> 
> You were warned.  You came here, to our little corner, and I don't give a shit anymore if you were sent or if you chose to do this.


Good, then you'll fully understand my original goal: to shift the view off of them and onto me, so ha, It seems that you humans really are that dumb


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Good, then you'll fully understand my original goal: to shift the view off of them and onto me, so ha, It seems that you humans really are that dumb


Bitch do you lack reading comprehension

As long as Sparx keeps saying and doing dumb insane shit (and that WILL keep happening because they've done it for years now) they're gonna merit our continued attention.  All you have done by coming here and autistically screeching at us is make yourself look like a damned laughingstock, and basically confirm that Sparx doesn't give a fuck about you (because if they did they would have told you NOT to come here at all).  Welcome to the furry fandom's first hard lesson.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Good, then you'll fully understand my original goal: to shift the view off of them and onto me, so ha, It seems that you humans really are that dumb


This nigga thinks kiwifarms is a hivemind.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Good, then you'll fully understand my original goal: to shift the view off of them and onto me, so ha, It seems that you humans really are that dumb



So your goal was to somehow manage to be even more exceptional than Sparx.  Wow, you sure showed us.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Bitch do you lack reading comprehension
> 
> As long as Sparx keeps saying and doing dumb insane shit (and that WILL keep happening because they've done it for years now) they're gonna merit our continued attention.  All you have done by coming here and autistically screeching at us is make yourself look like a damned laughingstock, and basically confirm that Sparx doesn't give a fuck about you (because if they did they would have told you NOT to come here at all).  Welcome to the furry fandom's first hard lesson.


The thing is: They did, but I have no intention of listening to common sense, so I sacrifice myself, for no apparent reason, it's called loyalty to a cause, something you inherently know nothing about.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> This nigga thinks kiwifarms is a hivemind.


He also thinks he isn't human, so take his opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 3, 2021)

I call dibs on the thread, compiling info atm.

Also, imainge thinking we arent watching Sparx as we laugh at this retard LMAO.

Were not posting about Sparx becuase Sparx is not talking you dumbass.

Kids these days have no clue lmfao


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> The thing is: They did, but I have no intention of listening to common sense, so I sacrifice myself, for no apparent reason, it's called loyalty to a cause, something you inherently know nothing about.


I mean if you're dead set on throwing yourself under a bus for an insane sped like Sparx and you weren't smart enough to heed the one sane thing they fucking told you, sure, fuck around and find out.

You play MWO at all? You seem to be into BattleTech stuff.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I mean if you're dead set on throwing yourself under a bus for an insane sped like Sparx and you weren't smart enough to heed the one sane thing they fucking told you, sure, fuck around and find out.
> 
> You play MWO at all? You seem to be into BattleTech stuff.


I am not doing it for anyone, but rather as a symbol of hope in a world that values material possessions over loyalty and prosperity. Again, you all seem to misunderstand why I am doing this.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

And I play Titanfall and other FPS RPG games, I have good tastes.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not doing it for anyone, but rather as a symbol of hope in a world that values material possessions over loyalty and prosperity. Again, you all seem to misunderstand why I am doing this.



Yeah, its kind of hard to understand someone who has extra chromosomes when theyre so exceptional like you.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Yeah, its kind of hard to understand someone who has extra chromosomes when theyre so exceptional like you.


I don't have any extra chromosomes, but I do have (at least it is apparent) more functioning brain cells than all of you combined.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> And I play Titanfall and other FPS RPG games, I have good tastes.


If by good you mean basic as fuck, but I digress.  You clearly favor Clan stuff.


CVMXO45 said:


> I am not doing it for anyone, but rather as a symbol of hope in a world that values material possessions over loyalty and prosperity. Again, you all seem to misunderstand why I am doing this.


We... don't give a fuck why idiots come here to stan for terrible people, we just laugh when it happens.  Did you not fucking read anything?


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not doing it for anyone, but rather as a symbol of hope in a world that values material possessions over loyalty and prosperity. Again, you all seem to misunderstand why I am doing this.



You're doing it because it's the only way you can think of to get noticed in a fandom where you don't even stand out in terms of social awkwardness, despite the fact that the person you think you're white-knighting for is probably laughing at you behind the scenes.  It ain't rocket science, kid.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not doing it for anyone, but rather as a symbol of hope in a world that values material possessions over loyalty and prosperity. Again, you all seem to misunderstand why I am doing this.



You're doing it to suck up to your trans fetish crush. You're a chaser.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> You're doing it because it's the only way you can think of to get noticed in a fandom where you don't even stand out in terms of social awkwardness, despite the fact that the person you think you're white-knighting for is probably laughing at you behind the scenes.  It ain't rocket science, kid.


Yeah he's about to learn some hard shit about the fandom.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

You all are hopeless when it comes to logical comprehension skills. I don't have a crush on them, nor do i even remotely like them in any sexual or relationship based way, I stand and fight when others sit and submit, it's my nature.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all are hopeless when it comes to logical comprehension skills. I don't have a crush on them, nor do i even remotely like them in any sexual or relationship based way, I stand and fight when others sit and submit, it's my nature.



Imagine if you put that to use in the real world for people who actually need it, causes that are worth the effort

But here you are, carrying on for some zoophile nutcase on Twitter.

PROTIP: if sparx fantasizes about being a quadrapedal dog with a huge cock and says she's "not a zoophile because fantasy sentient animals can consent!"

She's still fantasizing about sex with animal bodies. 

You probably have some common ground there and now feel like you're defending some kind of values. 

Please stop.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all are hopeless when it comes to logical comprehension skills. I don't have a crush on them, nor do i even remotely like them in any sexual or relationship based way, I stand and fight when others sit and submit, it's my nature.


Stand and fight WHAT? A bunch of people laughing at a noisy basket case in a distant corner of the Internet? Bitch are you hearing yourself right now? Do you know where you are?

Sparx would not have a thread if they didn't nearly constantly say dumb, insane shit to the point where the very jaded and hard-to-impress denizens of Animal Control sat up, took notice and laughed.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

It is their prerogative to post their thoughts of the world, but you all have no right to harass the shit out of them for doing weird kinky shit, when most of you, jack off to hentai on a regular basis, just leave them alone, to flex their first amendment right, and get some fresh air, you all need it.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

And another thing, I will always take a stand for those who can not or will not do it for themselves, it is my choice and i will continue to make it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> And another thing, I will always take a stand for those who can not or will not do it for themselves, it is my choice and i will continue to make it.


Pretty poor choice of people to throw yourself on a sword for.

So do all those AD accounts you follow on Twitter realize they have someone under the age of majority looking at their stuff?


----------



## Dingo (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> It is their prerogative to post their thoughts of the world, but you all have no right to harass the shit out of them for doing weird kinky shit, when most of you, jack off to hentai on a regular basis, just leave them alone, to flex their first amendment right, and get some fresh air, you all need it.


Dude, Sparx's obscene and twisted kinky content is warping the minds of children such as yourself.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Dude, Sparx's obscene and twisted kinky content is warping the minds of children such as yourself.


No, it isn't, I have been through enough shit in life to be able to spot someone worth protecting, so try again and tell me what or who I should throw myself on a sword for hmm?


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> It is their prerogative to post their thoughts of the world, but you all have no right to harass the shit out of them for doing weird kinky shit, when most of you, jack off to hentai on a regular basis, just leave them alone, to flex their first amendment right, and get some fresh air, you all need it.



She's a zoophile. That's not a kink, it's a paraphilia that can become paraphilic disorder leading to animal abuse. It's widespread in the fandom and not talked about for more than a few reasons. 

This fight you've taken on means -nothing-

"Kinky" isn't always sex positive or healthy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Since you seem to be under the impression we want Sparx to shut up, what with the insane tirade about the first amendment... Let me remind you that this thread wouldn't exist if Sparx never said anything.  We're very happy they freely say dumb crazy shit.

I'm going to echo something you've probably heard before, but freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences, and a consequence of saying dumb insane shit is that we see it and laugh.

So how many mechs do you have in your MWO hangar, anyway?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> She's a zoophile. That's not a kink, it's a paraphilia that can become paraphilic disorder leading to animal abuse. It's widespread in the fandom and not talked about for more than a few reasons.
> 
> This fight you've taken on means -nothing-
> 
> "Kinky" isn't always sex positive or healthy.


When does she ever once say that she is into zoophilia??


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Since you seem to be under the impression we want Sparx to shut up, what with the insane tirade about the first amendment... Let me remind you that this thread wouldn't exist if Sparx never said anything.  We're very happy they freely say dumb crazy shit.
> 
> I'm going to echo something you've probably heard before, but freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences, and a consequence of saying dumb insane shit is that we see it and laugh.
> 
> So how many mechs do you have in your MWO hangar, anyway?


I don't play MWO, I play titanfall 2 Rage 2 fallout, and a shitload more games, and i never once said that she would be free from consequences, yet at the same time, what "Crazy" shit has she said, that warrants this reaction??


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> It is their prerogative to post their thoughts of the world, but you all have no right to harass the shit out of them for doing weird kinky shit, when most of you, jack off to hentai on a regular basis, just leave them alone, to flex their first amendment right, and get some fresh air, you all need it.



Nobody here is harassing Sparx.  That would constitute reaching out directly, which is highly frowned upon.  If the people of interest on this site find their thread and decide to look through it, that's on them.  

You clearly don't grasp how the first amendment works.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Nobody here is harassing Sparx.  That would constitute reaching out directly, which is highly frowned upon.  If the people of interest on this site find their thread and decide to look through it, that's on them.
> 
> You clearly don't grasp how the first amendment works.


even still, you shouldn't be doing what you are doing even now, why have a thread about someone who hasn't done anything wrong? Explain that.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I don't play MWO, I play titanfall 2 Rage 2 fallout, and a shitload more games, and i never once said that she would be free from consequences, yet at the same time, what "Crazy" shit has she said, that warrants this reaction??


Inflating his balls with silicone and saying he wants to find an unethical surgeon to staple JJ sized tits to his chest for one.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> even still, you shouldn't be doing what you are doing even now, why have a thread about someone who hasn't done anything wrong? Explain that.


I hope Sparx fucks you after all this bro


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Inflating his balls with silicone and saying he wants to find an unethical surgeon to staple JJ sized tits to his chest for one.


Ok and? how is that even remotely illegal or wrong?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I don't play MWO, I play titanfall 2 Rage 2 fallout, and a shitload more games, and i never once said that she would be free from consequences, yet at the same time, what "Crazy" shit has she said, that warrants this reaction??


Huh, was pretty sure I'd seen you in a few QP drops, but could be wrong.  Fallout? Which Fallout games do you play?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> I hope Sparx fucks you after all this bro


Again, that is not my end goal. Idiot


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Huh, was pretty sure I'd seen you in a few QP drops, but could be wrong.  Fallout? Which Fallout games do you play?


Fallout 4, new vegas, fallout 3 (anyone who has played these and thinks Fallout 76 is even remotely good, deserves to be banished from the earth lol)


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Ok and? how is that even remotely illegal or wrong?


...What does illegality have to do with this? What does "wrong" have to do with this? We're not the fucking Internet Furry Police, kid.  We just point and laugh.


CVMXO45 said:


> Fallout 4, new vegas, fallout 3 (anyone who has played these and thinks Fallout 76 is even remotely good, deserves to be banished from the earth lol)


Honestly I was going to accuse you of having shit taste for only playing Bethesda Fallouts, but at least you recognize that 76 was a dumpster fire so maybe there's hope for you.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Ok and? how is that even remotely illegal or wrong?


No one said it's illegal you fucking retard. It's just something to point and laugh at.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Ok and? how is that even remotely illegal or wrong?


Why don't you show your parents Sparx's AD Twitter and ask them what they think? they'll probably ban your ass off the internet.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> ...What does illegality have to do with this? What does "wrong" have to do with this? We're not the fucking Internet Furry Police, kid.  We just point and laugh.
> 
> Honestly I was going to accuse you of having shit taste for only playing Bethesda Fallouts, but at least you recognize that 76 was a dumpster fire so maybe there's hope for you.


indeed, bethesda is a soso company that Occasionally pumps out good titles, i for one love Rage 2, even though the original was exponetially better.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again, that is not my end goal. Idiot


I hope she fucks you bro after all of this white knighting


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Why don't show your parents Sparx's AD Twitter and ask them what they think? they'll probably ban your ass off the internet.


No, how about i don't.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> I hope she fucks you bro after all of this white knighting


Again (god you are dumb) NOT MY END GOAL.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dingo said:


> Why don't show your parents Sparx's AD Twitter and ask them what they think? they'll probably ban your ass off the internet.


Yeah, that brings me back to another question.

How many of the After Dark accounts you follow know you're following them?

Because... that's a fucking LOT of AD accounts you're following and a lot of them have "18+" in the description.  And before you bark at me about what you should be allowed to do, let me remind you that you are jeopardizing THEM as much as they're jeopardizing you.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> When does she ever once say that she is into zoophilia??



She has. Go find the image of her four legged sona in her Twitter media. In it she talks about EXACTLY what I said. How she fantasizes about dogs that can consent and is excited by imagining herself with a dog cock.

Listen. Please. 

There are so many people like this in the fandom that are DESPERATE for your attention and energy for shitty reasons. They'll rant and scream about progressive causes, but not DO anything about them because all their energy goes to seeking attention from people like you who buy her image and don't look any closer. 

She dated a pedophile for gods sake.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No, how about i don't.


If I had your parents emails I'd be letting them know you're being a retard and to restrict your internet.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Yeah, that brings me back to another question.
> 
> How many of the After Dark accounts you follow know you're following them?
> 
> Because... that's a fucking LOT of AD accounts you're following and a lot of them have "18+" in the description.  And before you bark at me about what you should be allowed to do, let me remind you that you are jeopardizing THEM as much as they're jeopardizing you.


that is true, I am at fault partially, but just imagine how many people are doing the same exact shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> that is true, I am at fault partially, but just imagine how many people are doing the same exact shit.


Everyone else jumps off a bridge, so you do too? That's a shit excuse and you know it.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> She has. Go find the image of her four legged sona in her Twitter media. In it she talks about EXACTLY what I said. How she fantasizes about dogs that can consent and is excited by imagining herself with a dog cock.
> 
> Listen. Please.
> 
> ...


How about yo find it and prove these baseless claims, and how was she supposed to know about that idiot being a pedophile? it's not like you go on your first date and immediately sak "hey are you into kids?"


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Again (god you are dumb) NOT MY END GOAL.


hope she eats your ass, records it, then posts it to her AD account so we can laugh at both of you


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Everyone else jumps off a bridge, so you do too? That's a shit excuse and you know it.


Yeah, well i have no their reasoning, it's all a part of my humanity, that i hate oh so much.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> hope she eats your ass, records it, then posts it to her AD account so we can laugh at both of you


You are a waste of valuable sperm, go away.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You are a waste of valuable sperm, go away.


what do her inflated balls taste like anyways


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> that is true, I am at fault partially, but just imagine how many people are doing the same exact shit.



And you don't see the problem with that?

You've just summed up the biggest issue with this fandom, and you don't even realize it.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> And you don't see the problem with that?
> 
> You've just summed up the biggest issue with this fandom, and you don't even realize it.


Yeah I get that, no one is perfect, so why don't you take a long look at yourself before you come at me?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Yeah, well i have no their reasoning, it's all a part of my humanity, that i hate oh so much.


Again with the excuses.  Do you understand what you're doing right now? You're rationalizing and justifying something that is absolutely impossible to rationalize or justify with a sane mind.  Not that I'd make the mistake of calling most teenagers SANE, but stop and fucking THINK for a minute.  This is why I fucking HATE it when kids and teens come swaggering into the fandom.  This is NOT a place for kids, and when kids show up BAD THINGS HAPPEN.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Again with the excuses.  Do you understand what you're doing right now? You're rationalizing and justifying something that is absolutely impossible to rationalize or justify with a sane mind.  Not that I'd make the mistake of calling most teenagers SANE, but stop and fucking THINK for a minute.  This is why I fucking HATE it when kids and teens come swaggering into the fandom.  This is NOT a place for kids, and when kids show up BAD THINGS HAPPEN.


Bad things will happen either way, so long as humanity remains flawed, i am just trying to find a place where I belong. it isn't that hard to define in those terms.


----------



## Loona (Feb 3, 2021)

What a great surprise to see my thread is really taking off even more!

I was busy yesterday, so my only opportunity to check the Farms was in the evening last night. It turns out that Sparx found out about my thread, it had doubled in length, and there was a bit of an argument with a Sparx white knight. I woke up today and it turns out the thread is even bigger with CVMXO coming back for more.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> that is true, I am at fault partially, but just imagine how many people are doing the same exact shit.


You misrepresented your age as 31 putting adult furries at risk of RP with a minor (yourself), that's a dick thing to do.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> How about yo find it and prove these baseless claims, and how was she supposed to know about that idiot being a pedophile? it's not like you go on your first date and immediately sak "hey are you into kids?"



I owe you nothing and I'm trying to steer you away from someone who will mess you up. I haven't insulted you.

Put the pieces together. 
Zoophile. Dated a pedophile. Trans but with EXTREME and unethical body fetishism. 

Find better role models and stop acting petulant.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Yeah I get that, no one is perfect, so why don't you take a long look at yourself before you come at me?



For starters, I'm not knowingly doing things that could permanently ruin other people's lives and making excuses for it.  I think that alone gives me the high ground.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> I owe you nothing and I'm trying to steer you away from someone who will mess you up. I haven't insulted you.
> 
> Put the pieces together.
> Zoophile. Dated a pedophile. Trans but with EXTREME and unethical body fetishism.
> ...


She isn't a rolemodel for me, just someone that needed backup, that's all, how hard is it to understand this?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> For starters, I'm not knowingly doing things that could permanently ruin other people's lives and making excuses for it.  I think that alone gives me the high ground.


On morals alone? ha you make me laugh.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Bad things will happen either way, so long as humanity remains flawed, i am just trying to find a place where I belong. it isn't that hard to define in those terms.


Quit rationalizing bad behavior.  This is why the fandom has become as bad as it is.  I realize I'm talking to a kid right now but rationalizing and excusing bad behavior so you can keep doing it is the hallmark of juvenility and while you might have an excuse the rest of the fandom sure as fuck doesn't.

The fact that this KEEPS FUCKING HAPPENING, with kids coming in and throwing themselves right into the deep end of the fandom, tells me something needs to be done.  It's bad enough you invite yourselves in and cause issues, but shit really starts hitting fans when you meet an adult who should KNOW better than to indulge you but does it anyway.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 3, 2021)

00000 said:


> with CVMXO coming back for more.


He must have a humiliation kink.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> She isn't a rolemodel for me, just someone that needed backup, that's all, how hard is it to understand this?


And I'm telling you right now, you're backing someone that shouldn't be backed. 

Fucking listen to me. 

Do you know what it's like to invest your energy into someone, you're time and care, and to come to realize later that they're a genuinely awful person?

Do you know what it feels like to have to disengage that part of your mind and heart?

It's fucking torture.

I had to do that with former friends in the fandom, people l loved with all my fuckin heart. 

Please, disengage from her. For your own sake of nothing else.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Quit rationalizing bad behavior.  This is why the fandom has become as bad as it is.  I realize I'm talking to a kid right now but rationalizing and excusing bad behavior so you can keep doing it is the hallmark of juvenility and while you might have an excuse the rest of the fandom sure as fuck doesn't.
> 
> The fact that this KEEPS FUCKING HAPPENING, with kids coming in and throwing themselves right into the deep end of the fandom, tells me something needs to be done.  It's bad enough you invite yourselves in and cause issues, but shit really starts hitting fans when you meet an adult who should KNOW better than to indulge you but does it anyway.


No one indulged me, nothing ever happened between sparx and I, that's not how I operate, like i said before, i have no attraction to them.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> She isn't a rolemodel for me, just someone that needed backup, that's all, how hard is it to understand this?


It's not backup she needs it's psychiatric help.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> And I'm telling you right now, you're backing someone that shouldn't be backed.
> 
> Fucking listen to me.
> 
> ...


I want to, but my gut tells me to help those who seem disadvantaged. I can't just stand down at the snap of some fingers


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> And I play Titanfall and other FPS RPG games, I have good tastes.


Yo this nigger talking shit about Battletech?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Yo this nigger talking shit about Battletech?


No, i was merely expressing that i play games besides, that, and ashitload of Highly notable titles. not at all dissing battle tech


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No one indulged me, nothing ever happened between sparx and I, that's not how I operate, like i said before, i have no attraction to them.


And what of any of the other AD accounts you follow? Do they realize they have you watching them? Because by any sane yardstick, you should not be following ADs.  I don't expect you to comprehend the gravity of the situation because you're a stupid horny teenager like all the others, but CHRIST, people get their LIVES RUINED, legit fucking ruined over this kind of shit.  It isn't US that does it, either.  Do you fucking GET IT YET?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> And what of any of the other AD accounts you follow? Do they realize they have you watching them? Because by any sane yardstick, you should not be following ADs.  I don't expect you to comprehend the gravity of the situation because you're a stupid horny teenager like all the others, but CHRIST, people get their LIVES RUINED, legit fucking ruined over this kind of shit.  It isn't US that does it, either.  Do you fucking GET IT YET?


yeah I get it, that's why I am discreet when doing this shit, it ain't my first rodeo, i am sick and tired of others telling me what the fuck i should do and shouldn't do.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah I get it, that's why I am discreet when doing this shit, it ain't my first rodeo, i am sick and tired of others telling me what the fuck i should do and shouldn't do.


Kid as someone who's been to way more rodeos than you and knows other furries who have ALSO been to way more rodeos than you, stand the fuck down and listen to someone who knows better.  I don't give a damn how discreet you are and frankly I doubt a lot of those ADs care either.  "18+" is NOT a fucking polite suggestion.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I want to, but my gut tells me to help those who seem disadvantaged. I can't just stand down at the snap of some fingers


Then we're on the same page. My IRL is spent helping disadvantaged people. 

But sparx isn't disadvantaged. She makes incredibly poor decisions based on...a lot of furry and fetish bullshit. 

Please. These kind of furs it exist for getting YOUR validation and attention. 

If you want to help disadvantaged people, do it in the real world. Engage LOCALLY with causes you feel strongly about. That's the ONLY thing that matters if you want to help people. 

Giving sparx your attention and energy just goes into the big bottomless pit inside her that ALL the attention her followers give her does. That's what this is about for her, attention and validation for selfish things, like fetishism. 

You're not stupid, but interacting with people like this when you're young WILL mess you up. It changes your values no matter how strong you think you are. It got *me* hurt. Amd I don't want so see that happen to other furs. 

The fandom is dangerous because people like sparx are desperate for attention and have no scruples on how they get it, from showing off sex and fetishism to kids all the way to appropriating social justice language to look like an activist. 

Please disengage. Please.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Kid as someone who's been to way more rodeos than you and knows other furries who have ALSO been to way more rodeos than you, stand the fuck down and listen to someone who knows better.  I don't give a damn how discreet you are and frankly I doubt a lot of those ADs care either.  "18+" is NOT a fucking polite suggestion.


so what are you saying? be specific please.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> so what are you saying? be specific please.


stop while you're ahead


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Then we're on the same page. My IRL is spent helping disadvantaged people.
> 
> But sparx isn't disadvantaged. She makes incredibly poor decisions based on...a lot of furry and fetish bullshit.
> 
> ...


Fine, I will, you bring up valid point, and are non confrontational, just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fine, I will, you bring up valid point, and are non confrontational, just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.


Sean compensates for no tits by expanding his balls to the size of basketballs, like any other mentally ill tranny who doesn't give a shit about his own health or the consequences of fucking with their shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> so what are you saying? be specific please.


You want specifics? OK.

My roommate's first introduction to the fandom was through YiffStar.  They were a minor at the time and really had no idea exactly what they were getting into.  They got coerced into drawing porn and have interacted with some genuinely scary people.

I was in the Fchan IRC (and some IRC channels composed of other Fchan users) a while back.  We had some Australian kid come in and represent himself as being 18.  It wasn't until he started throwing nudes at people that I realized there was no fucking way he was of the age of majority.  He ended up getting involved with a bona fide zoophile and I sincerely hope the Australian authorities took what I told them seriously because there's no way that story had a happy ending otherwise.



CVMXO45 said:


> Fine, I will, you bring up valid point, and are non confrontational, just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.


 If the WORST you or anyone else ever have to endure is insults count yourself damned lucky.  Insults and being mocked are not the end of the world unless you are the kind of ego-monster that thinks having your hubris pointed out and laughed at is the equivalent of a death sentence.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fine, I will, you bring up valid point, and are non confrontational, just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.



Oh, please do tell us, what language should we be using to describe your precious Sparx? You do realize this is one of the most free-speech extremist sites out there in terms of what language one can use? We're not going to sugarcoat our thoughts and speech to make an asshole furfag feel better. Not for Sparx, and not for his white-knights.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> You want specifics? OK.
> 
> My roommate's first introduction to the fandom was through YiffStar.  They were a minor at the time and really had no idea exactly what they were getting into.  They got coerced into drawing porn and have interacted with some genuinely scary people.
> 
> ...


not me specifically, i just hate seeing others hurt, does that make sense? And yes I see what you mean,but it's not as if i am sending out nudes, i haven't posted anything of that regard online.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Oh, please do tell us, what language should we be using to describe your precious Sparx? You do realize this is one of the most free-speech extremist sites out there in terms of what language one can use? We're not going to sugarcoat our thoughts and speech to make an asshole furfag feel better. Not for Sparx, and not for his white-knights.


I am not a "white knight" I am just someone who stands for change, no matter the existential cost to myself.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fine, I will, you bring up valid point, and are non confrontational, just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.



I've tried really hard to avoid that. 

What I want you think about is this: now, this isn't about being trans, this is about latching onto harmful fetishes and paraphilias and trying to paint them as "sex positive" 

This is what's so hard about navigating these spaces and staying same: everyone is trying to paint their actions and values as "the RIGHT way to be", including people who might be very loud about themselves...but not know themselves very well. 

Or, the kind of furs that hurt me, who deliberately lie and misrepresent themselves to hide what they're really after. In my case, it was because I was young and naive and they wanted someone barely 18. 

The fandom is dangerous and you're latching onto someone who will steer you wrong.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> not me specifically, i just hate seeing others hurt, does that make sense? And yes I see what you mean,but it's not as if i am sending out nudes, i haven't posted anything of that regard online.


Again, if the worst you ever have to endure is insults and mockery you don't know the meaning of "hurt".


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not a "white knight" I am just someone who stands for change, no matter the existential cost to myself.


Do you even know what the phrase "white knight" means? You are acting like the textbook definition of one, and that description is EXACTLY how EVERY online white-knight keyboard warrior sees themself.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Again, if the worst you ever have to endure is insults and mockery you don't know the meaning of "hurt".


yes I do, and I am attempting to prevent the insults from reaching the point of action.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Do you even know what the phrase "white knight" means? You are acting like the textbook definition of one, and that description is EXACTLY how EVERY online white-knight keyboard warrior sees themself.


I am not a keyboard warrior, i will not say something then be inactive on a promise, i will physically fight if need be.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yes I do, and I am attempting to prevent the insults from reaching the point of action.


How many times do you have to be told that we do not make a habit of going out and actively screwing people over? We observe and laugh and we don't take kindly to people who take this shit into the sphere of reality.  It tends to interfere with our hobby.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yes I do, and I am attempting to prevent the insults from reaching the point of action.


What the fuck do you think is going to happen? Are you one of those idiots who thinks Kiwi Farms is the headquarters of some autistic alt-right online terrorist cell and we are going to send hit squads after the lolcows we watch to harrass, attack, or even kill them? Fuck no. We just document idiocy, sit back, and laugh at the idiocy. It's literally against the site's own rules to go out of your way to troll people who have threads here, let alone taking some sort of offline "action" (with sinister intent)


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> How many times do you have to be told that we do not make a habit of going out and actively screwing people over? We observe and laugh and we don't take kindly to people who take this shit into the sphere of reality.  It tends to interfere with our hobby.


Perhaps not you specifically, but who's to say some extremist asshole won't do it anyway?


----------



## ranine (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah I get it, that's why I am discreet when doing this shit, it ain't my first rodeo, i am sick and tired of others telling me what the fuck i should do and shouldn't do.


you clearly aren't being discreet by:
-using the same user everywhere
-coming to white knight for your inflated ballsack waifu
-putting your date of birth online
-following adult nsfw twitters as a _16 year old_
need i say more?


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Perhaps not you specifically, but who's to say some extremist asshole won't do it anyway?


And? If some extremist asshole wanted to do something insane, there are plenty of ways to go about it that don't involve Kiwi Farms. Even in the hypothetical situation where an extremist of some kind reads something here, and decides to take action in some way that gets people harmed... how are we at fault? All we do is collect and compile PUBLICLY AVAILABLE information. It's the hypothetical extremist's fault, not ours. You're just buthurt because there is criticism of your fandom /your tranny crush somewhere on the internet.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Perhaps not you specifically, but who's to say some extremist asshole won't do it anyway?


We're not going to take responsibility for what some random asshole does because the assholes NEVER needed our help for this shit in the first place.  That, and we usually end up making threads about those assholes to remind them how this shit works.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

ranine said:


> you clearly aren't being discreet by:
> -using the same user everywhere
> -coming to white knight for your inflated ballsack waifu
> -putting your date of birth online
> ...





Cuscuta said:


> And? If some extremist asshole wanted to do something insane, there are plenty of ways to go about it that don't involve Kiwi Farms. Even in the hypothetical situation where an extremist of some kind reads something here, and decides to take action in some way that gets people harmed... how are we at fault? All we do is collect and compile PUBLICLY AVAILABLE information. It's the hypothetical extremist's fault, not ours. You're just buthurt because there is criticism of your fandom /your tranny crush somewhere on the internet.


you would be at fault due to the existence of compromising details on this forum, it's that simple


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

If you're going to play the "what about the assholes?" card you'd need to go after Twitter, Anthrodex, pretty much every place imaginable where the furries tend to get online and post their dirty laundry for everybody to see because those places are bigger enablers of actual harassment than we've EVER been.

Again, I've been around the block, and I've seen shit happen a lot longer than I've been here at KF.  Calling KF the reason bad shit happens is both slander and missing the damned point.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> If you're going to play the "what about the assholes?" card you'd need to go after Twitter, Anthrodex, pretty much every place imaginable where the furries tend to get online and post their dirty laundry for everybody to see because those places are bigger enablers of actual harassment than we've EVER been.
> 
> Again, I've been around the block, and I've seen shit happen a lot longer than I've been here at KF.  Calling KF the reason bad shit happens is both slander and missing the damned point.


Anthrodex, is an SFW community btw, and yeah i see that, but still everyone is different


----------



## ranine (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> you would be at fault due to the existence of compromising details on this forum, it's that simple


kid, you're at fault here. KF is an 18+ website and you are purposefully seeking out 18+ twitters to interact with. please stop acting exceptional before you get hurt.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> you would be at fault due to the existence of compromising details on this forum, it's that simple


Is sparx at fault for exposing her underage followers to furry porn and zoophilia?





ranine said:


> kid, you're at fault here. KF is an 18+ website and you are purposefully seeking out 18+ twitters to interact with. please stop acting exceptional before you get hurt.



This.

I'm tired of the furry fandom being "teens first exposure to zoophilia" because of dogfuckers not being able to compartmentalize their shit and deliberately seeking out younger and more naive people to slake themselves on.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

ranine said:


> kid, you're at fault here. KF is an 18+ website and you are purposefully seeking out 18+ twitters to interact with. please stop acting exceptional before you get hurt.


That does lead to an interesting question: Why is the dude still not banned yet? He's not of age.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> That does lead to an interesting question: Why is the dude still not banned yet? He's not of age.


I floated the idea so he's hopefully not going to be here too long.  I get the impression he's failed to learn a fucking thing anyway.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I floated the idea so he's hopefully not going to be here too long.  I get the impression he's failed to learn a fucking thing anyway.


No, I learned quite a bit honestly, I will not apologize for doing what i did.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 3, 2021)

I swear this happens once a week any more, it’s like clockwork.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> No, I learned quite a bit honestly, I will not apologize for doing what i did.


No one needs or wants an apology from you because no one here feels wronged or even affected by your antics. 

Personally, I want you to watch your damn back in the furry fandom being as that you're already latching onto deeply problematic people for one reason or another. 

But...I don't have high hopes. You'll probably end up getting used and groomed by some pervert, and then doing the same to someone else after you've normalized it. Cycle of abuse the fandom perpetuates. 

And if you think I'm talking out of my ass, there are a shit ton of convicted zoo and pedo furs in my area that followed that exact pattern. 

Get smart. Fast.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> No one needs or wants an apology from you because no one here feels wronged or even affected by your antics.
> 
> Personally, I want you to watch your damn back in the furry fandom being as that you're already latching onto deeply problematic people for one reason or another.
> 
> ...


The cycle ends with what happened in my childhood, i will never hurt another, i swear to the gods themselves.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> The cycle ends with what happened in my childhood, i will never hurt another, i swear to the gods themselves.



"What happened in my childhood?" Oh dear god, let me guess, you've already been sexually used and abused, and normalized that kind of behavior.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> "What happened in my childhood?" Oh dear god, let me guess, you've already been sexually used and abused, and normalized that kind of behavior.


Fuck no, normality of that shit is what i am trying to eliminate


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> It is not very easily found, if you haven't any idea of what you are searching for idiot, also i saw those past posts about my "12 year old army" and "furfags galore" fuck you, i fight alone, and that's how it shall be, since no one wants to be confrontational, i guess i'll just have to do it myself eh?



Hey, does your mama still got worms crawlin' out her pussy?



CVMXO45 said:


> No, I learned quite a bit honestly, I will not apologize for doing what i did.



Lemme tell you how I feel, FUCK YOU!



CVMXO45 said:


> The cycle ends with what happened in my childhood, i will never hurt another, i swear to the gods themselves.



Fuck you, you stupid cocksucker you!

My name is Frank Garrett and I don't take no shit off no goddamn furry bastard.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> The cycle ends with what happened in my childhood, i will never hurt another, i swear to the gods themselves.



Then stop latching onto people who desperately want your energy and validation. Everything sparx does on Twitter is a show. There's no shame in falling for it when you don't know any better, like I didn't. 

Just...look closely at people if you must follow Twitter furries. If they talk about activism, ask what they do with it IRL. Don't fall for flashy people that try to self promote at every turn and try to parade themselves as activists. 

Sparx is bad news. There are plenty like her in the fandom. 

I'm begging you to be careful.

EDIT: and, seriously, anyone that goes ON AND ON AND ON about how much they love animal genitalia has problems. Please disengage.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Then stop latching onto people who desperately want your energy and validation. Everything sparx does on Twitter is a show. There's no shame in falling for it when you don't know any better, like I didn't.
> 
> Just...look closely at people if you must follow Twitter furries. If they talk about activism, ask what they do with it IRL. Don't fall for flashy people that try to self promote at every turn and try to parade themselves as activists.
> 
> ...


I will, thanks for the information.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Fuck no, normality of that shit is what i am trying to eliminate


Well the phrase "what happened in my childhood" is sketchy as fuck in this context, just FYI.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Well the phrase "what happened in my childhood" is sketchy as fuck in this context, just FYI.


no shit, i don't wanna put it out there is that okay with you?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not a "white knight" I am just someone who stands for change, no matter the existential cost to myself.



Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?

Duncan Construction
4210 Wolfetown Rd
Stillwell, OK 28719

Bring all your cowardly furry friends with you. I'll go to prison but you all will go to the morgue!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> no shit, i don't wanna put it out there is that okay with you?


It would be a good idea to not post that here but you haven't been exactly full of good ideas so far.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> no shit, i don't wanna put it out there is that okay with you?


Please don't, it's inevitably going to be TMI. I hope you take the advice you've been given in this thread about avoiding toxic, sexually and socially manipulative people. The furry fandom is unfortunately crawling with them.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 
> Duncan Construction
> 4210 Wolfetown Rd
> ...





Wasteland Ranger said:


> It would be a good idea to not post that here but you haven't been exactly full of good ideas so far.


yeah i know, and you live entirely too damn far away, and probably are unable to get out of your chair Syaoran Li


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Please don't, it's inevitably going to be TMI. I hope you take the advice you've been given in this thread about avoiding toxic, sexually and socially manipulative people. The furry fandom is unfortunately crawling with them.


I agree with that sentiment


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah i know, and you live entirely too damn far away, and probably are unable to get out of your chair Syaoran Li


...I know you haven't been here long but Christ you are gullible enough to be in genuine danger in this fandom kid


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah i know, and you live entirely too damn far away, and probably are unable to get out of your chair Syaoran Li



Unlike you, I actually work for a living building pole barns, fences, and other agricultural structures.

What do you do with your life except jerk off to animals and getting on the internet to act tough?


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> ...I know you haven't been here long but Christ you are gullible enough to be in genuine danger in this fandom kid


Yeah well, maybe i got a death wish, there aint been much worth living for anyway, so why not?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah i know, and you live entirely too damn far away, and probably are unable to get out of your chair Syaoran Li


You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature's perfection.

All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who "pass" look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he'll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.

You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it's going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight.

Eventually it'll be too much to bear - you'll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They'll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male.

This is your fate. This is what you chose.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Unlike you, I actually work for a living building pole barns, fences, and other agricultural structures.
> 
> What do you do with your life except jerk off to animals and getting on the internet to act tough?


I go outside, i build shit, and well, lets see i use my brain, for something more than a hat holder.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Yeah well, maybe i got a death wish, there aint been much worth living for anyway, so why not?


You are fucking 16 years old holy shit you do not know the meaning of the shit you're spewing right now


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Yeah well, maybe i got a death wish, there aint been much worth living for anyway, so why not?



Jokes and shitposts aside, you should probably get professional help and I mean that with the utmost sincerity. If you've actually been the victim of sexual abuse or assault from someone with the furry scene or anywhere else, go to the authorities.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Jokes and shitposts aside, you should probably get professional help and I mean that with the utmost sincerity. If you've actually been the victim of sexual abuse or assault from someone with the furry scene or anywhere else, go to the authorities.


Already have, and help is being received thank you very much.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> You are fucking 16 years old holy shit you do not know the meaning of the shit you're spewing right now



Is he really a minor? 

Shit.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Is he really a minor? What the fuck is he doing here?
> 
> Shit.


Not minding my own damn business.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Is he really a minor?
> 
> Shit.


Kind of my thoughts exactly


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Kind of my thoughts exactly


While he should be banned for underage here, I consider that this is the same idiot who's been following AD accounts thinking he's gonna get some shit going, and frankly being made a fool of on a website about funny people is probably a better suited lesson. Teach these fucking kids to stop trying to be adults.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> While he should be banned for underage here, I consider that this is the same idiot who's been following AD accounts thinking he's gonna get some shit going, and frankly being made a fool of on a website about funny people is probably a better suited lesson. Teach these fucking kids to stop trying to be adults.


I mean, he refuses to take a fucking hint, so he apparently wants to learn things the hard way.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I mean, he refuses to take a fucking hint, so he apparently wants to learn things the hard way.


Someone's gonna dox this kid, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Feralcheese (Feb 3, 2021)

Dr W said:


> Someone's gonna dox this kid, I can feel it in my bones.


I expect it will be easy to do.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 3, 2021)

Feralcheese said:


> I expect it will be easy to do.


I'm not going to dox an autistic kid, but someone else here will.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Is he really a minor?
> 
> Shit.


He said he “goes outside and builds shit,” so he might be in the field of mining.


----------



## Slav Power (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I am not a keyboard warrior, i will not say something then be inactive on a promise, i will physically fight if need be.


Yeah? Well come to Poland so I can wrestle your skinny ass in a potato field. I'm gonna bodyslam you with my gunt so goddamn hard, your eyes will come out through your ass. You won't stand a chance faggot.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Dr W said:


> I'm not going to dox an autistic kid, but someone else here will.


Depends on how much of a fuck people give and how annoyed they get. But a lot of us have an unspoken rule to not dox minors for several reasons.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Depends on how much of a fuck people give and how annoyed they get. But a lot of us have an unspoken rule to not dox minors for several reasons.


You already did, do you not remember?


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 3, 2021)

Shouldn't Null move this to Animal Control?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Shouldn't Null move this to Animal Control?


Not sure, it's more relevant to AC but I don't want this crapping up any threads there or anything so /shrug


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You already did, do you not remember?


No one has doxxed you. YET. We discovered your email. Now I'm going to say this one time and only one time.

You are playing a very dangerous game. You came to a website full of anonymous assholes who's primary goal is to follow another asshole. This did not take any of the focus away from Sparx, but instead you have a huge target on your back. Now I'm going to make this clear...You are very stupid. Very very stupid. You do not belong here. I would suggest you stop posting before someone with a lot more time on their hands and even less morals ACTUALLY DOES DOX YOU. You're young, but you are sentient. Use this warning and stop posting on KiwiFarms before you piss off the wrong guy faggot.


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> And another thing for all of you trollish assholesto keep in mind: You can't make music, so you choose to insult someone who gives it a genuine attempt at making something worthwhile, it's pathetic.


I do make music, unlike delusional narcissist furries, however, I don't demand and expect praise for producing something that's objectively crap. Stop being a fart huffing crybaby bitch boy.


----------



## little horn (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Also fuck you, to whoever signed me up for a catholic newsletter,you can shove your fake hearsay bullshit, up your ass.



Take it from your friendly neighborhood Lucifer, you need Jesus.



Syaoran Li said:


> Duncan Construction
> 4210 Wolfetown Rd
> Stillwell, OK 28719





CVMXO45 said:


> You already did, do you not remember?



You actually just fucking confirmed your dox to us? Mods need to kick the kid before he gets hurt. The bible newsletter spam is you getting off light- delete your account and stop following 18+ accounts before Sparx catches wind that you're  16 and blocks your ass just on principals. They've deleted entire threads where they defended/romanticized zoophilia when the fandom turned on feral NSFW artists last year; if they had half a braincell they wouldn't let you follow them after finding out that you're a minor, ESPECIALLY since they've dated pedophiles in the past.


----------



## A Genuinely Retarded Dog (Feb 3, 2021)

Nick Gars said:


> I do make music, unlike delusional narcissist furries, however, I don't demand and expect praise for producing something that's objectively crap. Stop being a fart huffing crybaby bitch boy.


While we're on the topic, I've listened to Sparx music. There are only two hits and that was because not only were they NOT their work, it was of YLVis "The Fox" which was a viral hit at the time and the other one is NIIC. Of course they'll get hits. You're putting someone else's name in the title.

But if you look at their other ORIGINAL work critically, they aren't good at chiptune. It really doesn't have anything that sticks out in particular and therefore it just falls flat. You listen to it maybe 34 seconds in, realize you don't want to listen to the rest and never return. 

He was a one hit wonder. His DJ career never took off. It never will take off.


----------



## Squidgy Mess (Feb 3, 2021)

A Genuinely Retarded Dog said:


> Man, this site throws around the word nigger like it's a hackysack and everything under the sun, but that is where the line is drawn? Respecting the church?
> 
> For you anon? Sure. I'll tone down this once.


Meant that more as a joke, my own fault for not making it clear.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 3, 2021)

Where's our pizza party?


----------



## Professional Lurker (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> just please for the love of christ, tone down the insult with her, it would hurt anyone to see the kind of body shaming bullshit that appears on here.


Anybody who thinks it's hot to inflate their own balls deserves to be laughed at relentlessly.

Also, you just coming to the defense of a furfag who does that to themselves is more proof the fandom is NOT a good place for kids, so you should stop while you're ahead.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Professional Lurker said:


> Anybody who thinks it's hot to inflate their own balls deserves to be laughed at relentlessly.
> 
> Also, you just coming to the defense of a furfag who does that to themselves is more proof the fandom is NOT a good place for kids.


I personally don't really give too much of a damn what people do to their own bodies but when it starts turning into something that they inflict upon others (either quite literally like NoodlesandBeef or more in the "look at my inflated balls on Twitter" sense like Sparx) I start to get concerned.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> even still, you shouldn't be doing what you are doing even now, why have a thread about someone who hasn't done anything wrong? Explain that.


Because it's funny.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Because it's funny.


Also I'm gonna call BS on "done nothing wrong" because I don't think Sparx did things like get into a relationship with a pedophile by fucking accident, and from what I can recall they were a genuinely catty, toxic shit back in the day too


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> you would be at fault due to the existence of compromising details on this forum, it's that simple


Actually, you would be at fault, because the information here is a collection on info posted publicly. Stop posting your personal Info online, dumbass underage fucktard.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 3, 2021)

Why is this "Furry" thread in General Discussion?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Why is this "Furry" thread in General Discussion?


Eh, it'll probably get spergatoried soon anyhow


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 3, 2021)

little horn said:


> Take it from your friendly neighborhood Lucifer, you need Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wasn't posting his dox.

That's a pretty obvious joke, a mashup of the infamous "Bearmeat's Indian Den" copypasta and the old Duncan Construction/Frank Garrett soundboard pranks.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Ya know the thread was funnier when he was making an ass out of himself but now it's all an intervention and autistic faildox. I'm out you niggers ruined the fun.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Feb 3, 2021)

This dude is so going to get drugged up and raped by some "friend"-of-a-friend at someone's airbnb as soon as they get turned loose from mommy and daddy, aren't they?

They took the time and energy to warn you, but a guess your too much of a rebel with a hard-on for fighting the man that your going to double down on your retarded intuition to prove how much of a big boy you are and that all those mean haters are wrong. Go ahead. I'm not going to waste my breath to try to convince a stupid teenager to not do stupid teenager shit, and I won't cry for you ether if shit goes downhill for you because of it. Just remember that you only have yourself to blame when it gets to that point.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ya know the thread was funnier when he was making an ass out of himself but now it's all an intervention and autistic faildox. I'm out you niggers ruined the fun.


Action's gonna be in the thread proper anyhow now


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 3, 2021)

Animal Control never disappoints...

And this furry could use a rabies vaccine, if you catch my drift.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Animal Control never disappoints...
> 
> And this furry could use a rabies vaccine, if you catch my drift.


He was certainly fucking foaming earlier


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> yeah I get it, that's why I am discreet when doing this shit, it ain't my first rodeo, i am sick and tired of others telling me what the fuck i should do and shouldn't do.


For starters, you're underaged and you participating in erotic chats is putting everyone who's involved at risk of getting arrested once the authorities starts caring about busting online chat rooms. *And this is the best-case scenario.*

As far as the furry fandom goes, let's just say that all that glitters isn't gold. Seriously, the fandom gets involved in some sick shit, at times and it usually starts by them ignoring that it's wrong to kill your dog so you can fuck it.



Dr W said:


> I'm not going to dox an autistic kid, but someone else here will



I unintentionally did "dox" a 17-year old, last month. Granted, it's Tv Tropes, a wiki that's a magnet for tards.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ya know the thread was funnier when he was making an ass out of himself but now it's all an intervention and autistic faildox. I'm out you niggers ruined the fun.


Dammit did I miss the show?


----------



## Next Task (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> Perhaps not you specifically, but who's to say some extremist asshole won't do it anyway?


Isn't this the same as you lying about your age to follow 18+ only accounts? You specifically might not cause them problems, but what's to stop someone else from using that information? Information that is easily found in places other than the Farms. 

I'm going to suggest you take your own advice. Get outside. Go offline - for, like, a *while*. Only talk to people in the real world for a bit. You say you're getting help - if you're in therapy, be honest with your therapist. After all, if you're making valid points about your identity and the world they'll understand why you don't think you're human, right? If you want to help people, don't do it online - go help them in person, it's infinitely more rewarding. 

Stop acting like you're smart - actually be smart. Of course, as a sixteen year old boy, you're statistically unlikely to listen to any good advice. And the impression you're giving off is that you're depressed and insecure and so you think being a martyr and acting on impulse somehow makes your lack of self-esteem and emotional intelligence noble. But your current mindset is going to get you hurt, seriously damaged, in ways you don't deserve. Yet. Because you are far from irredeemable. 

You could be happy. But nothing you are doing is helping that. And when people are the constant cause of their own misery, but blame everyone but themselves while wreaking havoc on the people around them (and that description likely matches far more than one of the people you choose to spend time with online) - we make fun of them. If we're that terrible, well, you came here to make fun of assholes as well, so you should go outside before you become more like us than you want.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Feb 3, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> You all need to leave this person alone or suffer the consequences, it is their innate prerogative to do what they do on social media or other forms of social platforms, leave this shit alone or face the full force of the Phantom Corps. Also since when is it illegal for a 15 year old to be on twitter or other social sites??? News flash it isn't, so BUTTOUT!


Translation:


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Black Yoshi said:


> Translation:


wonder if he was as weepy as Crocker while defending m'lady back there


----------



## Black Yoshi (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> wonder if he was as weepy as Crocker while defending m'lady back there


I'm also 100% confident that the original video was uploaded before he was even born.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 4, 2021)

I have no clue what you assholes devolved this into at this point


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 4, 2021)

Mass euthanasia for all vulpines on this thread.


----------



## CVMXO45 (Feb 4, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Mass euthanasia for all vulpines on this thread.


makes sense I guess


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 4, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> makes sense I guess


So does this.


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 4, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> So does this.
> View attachment 1895698


The saddest part is that is probably a fetish of his.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

CVMXO45 said:


> I have no clue what you assholes devolved this into at this point


This is the end stop for a lot of people who are or were in the fandom and got sick of all the shit, kid (and also for the wackjobs who made us want to come here).  One way or another you're looking at your future.


----------



## Mal0 (Apr 6, 2021)

What a fucking rollercoaster of a ride, this thread is a hidden gem.


----------

